# Powerbuilt Hot Rod Compressor Not turning on



## exilegod (May 3, 2013)

Hey guys, i hae a powerbuilt hot rod compressor, i was in the process of using it yesterday and all of a sudden i realized that hte gun was becoming very weak and the nails weren't even going in, so i checked the hot rod compressor and realizede that it was refusing to turn on. i turned it on and off a few times but nothing happened, let the air out and turned it on again and still nothing happened..

is it done for good or is there something i can do to test and see if it still works?
i changed power plugs but to no avail, its refusing to turn on!~











thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Is there a red reset button on the motor?


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

Check the power sockets and fix it again.Most of them compressor machine needs a proper power supply connection ,so check it power consumption.


----------

